# splitting long logs for bench



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i am planning on splitting some long (4') logs for log benches. my plan is to split them in half, debark and clean the flat up[ with a electric hand planer.

http://woodgears.ca/reclaim_lumber/splitting.html

what do yall think? i dont hand a mill or an endless supply of cash to have them cut in half.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You have a chainsaw right? Why don't you peel the bark off with a drawknife then snap some chalk lines on the log. Then cut it in half. I'd rather do that than trying to split it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

cant follow a line with anything but a skil saw. id use my alaskan mill if i did the chain saw method


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, but splitting them, they will be all over the place more than a chainsaw, and more hand planing then necessary.
With a good/fresh chainsaw blade, it wont wander off line.

I saw benches like that at Cabellas Also I saw em used as rustic stair treads. (actually saw treads the first time in a cartoon, Snow White)


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

k ill try the saw method gotta have a drive sprocket for my saw first.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> k ill try the saw method gotta have a drive sprocket for my saw first.


What happened to your drive sprocket? 
Can't wait to see you slab her in half. You going to do a video for us?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Yeah, but splitting them, they will be all over the place more than a chainsaw, and more hand planing then necessary.
> With a good/fresh chainsaw blade, it wont wander off line.
> 
> I saw benches like that at Cabellas Also I saw em used as rustic stair treads. (actually saw treads the first time in a cartoon, Snow White)


Don't you think your to old to be watching Snow White Dan? Laughing!!!!!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea i can do a video. the teeth are worn on it and the chain wont stay in place. its a husqvarna 445


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> yea i can do a video. the teeth are worn on it and the chain wont stay in place. its a husqvarna 445


You'll need to sharpen it or get a new chain. 
Why won't it stay in place? Does it need to be tightened?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

no the teeth on the sprocket are severly worn out. ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh those teeth. Lol 
I've never worn out those before. Only chains and bars.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

all that chainsaw milling i guess.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Dom
I might have been inebriated. I thought Snow White was a hottie!
But the log cabin they all lived in was unique.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Dom
> I might have been inebriated. I thought Snow White was a hottie!
> But the log cabin they all lived in was unique.


Ok now your scaring me!!!!!! 
Watching Snow White while drinking. Laughing!!!
No seriously I don't recall seeing a log cabin, only remember a castle.

Sorry for the hijack midGA. I had to. Laughing!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use your skilsaw then*



MidGAOutdoor said:


> cant follow a line with anything but a skil saw. id use my alaskan mill if i did the chain saw method


If you can get a line on both side of the log, opposite each other, then cut as far in as your skilsaw will allow to help splitting the log with a wedge. Use an existing split/crack on the log to establish the first line/cut and then transfer that to the other side. Use a 24 tooth blade.

I have tried chainsawing down the length of logs and it takes for ever and is hard on the saw....ripping rather than crosscutting. Yeah, you can get or grind a ripping chain, but not worth it for a few cuts in my opinion. You'll need several wedges and they can be made of hard wood and waxed or dipped in oil because they will get stuck. :yes:

I used a power hand plane just as you suggested to make the split side flat enough to set on the bandsaw table. It only takes a few minutes, but make a ton of shavings. Watch for nails if the tree came from the back yard.


    __________________


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Scary*

If I had not seen this done I would not have belived it, but it fits in with splitting logs. We had some huge 60" diameter logs and were trying to get them on a portable mill. A local guy that is curator for a series of log cabins in the area had a fix. Plunge a 24" bar in the middle of the log, fill with some black powder, fuse, tamp sawdust in the balance of the hole, light and stand back. My friend and I ran like hell, this guy stood right next to the log, it made minor noise and split right in half. Then he split the halfs in to quarters the same way. He explained in the 1800's this was common practice to make smaller pieces to then split in to rails for split rail fence. I would NEVER recomend this practice, I thought it was interesting and fit with your splitting log dilema.

Cheers


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

freehanded one today with my 14 inch poulon saw. worked out alright. im gonna make one of those router planer thinks on crack to smooth it out with. i have more to do so will make video tomorrow now that i know that little saw will do it. Part for big saw is $30


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!! Can't wait for it.


----------

